# Berlioz "La Damnation de Faust" on DVD



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I have attended many of the Live from the Met in HD performances over the years at my local movie theater (alas, I cannot afford many trips to New York). One of the most stunning and memorable performances (and stagings) that I recall was the Berlioz Damnation de Faust with John Relyea as a wonderful Méphistophélès. 

I have been looking without success for a DVD of this ever since. Anyone know where I might find it, or barring that, another excellent alternative? (I don't really want to subscribe to the Met Player service or whatever it's called--I'm also trying to cut down on recurring bills!)

Thanks for any comments/recommendations.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The only one I know is a concert performance with good artists 
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Arthaus+Musik/102023

And Amazon has only one other:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00004U41X/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=
That's as far as I can help.


----------

